# Jose Marti Jose Marti Cigar Review - Pick the right one



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you pick the right JM it is a hidden gem! I look for the Domican version and prefer a Corona size cigar. The Nicaraguans are too harsh. The o...

Read the full review here: Jose Marti Jose Marti Cigar Review - Pick the right one


----------

